# Furniture Components Thicknesses



## BucksDad (25 Jan 2022)

In Collins Complete Woodworkers manual, it has a lot of nice diagrams for how different pieces of furniture should be constructed, joints etc. and also a quick run down of the dimensions of furniture based on the human body etc. 

What it doesn't have anywhere I can find, is a go-to table of what the thicknesses of furniture components should be - e.g. thickness of drawer sides, cabinet sides, cabinet top, shelves etc. 

Now I know this can be very much be a "it depends" based on the design of the piece, but does anyone know of some good resources (web or book is fine) which has typical recommended thicknesses of furniture components for someone starting out. Ideally both solid & sheet goods

Thanks


----------



## TheTiddles (27 Jan 2022)

Afraid “it depends” is the correct answer. You can usually make things much thinner than they often are and they will be strong enough, but then it looks bad, which is a major factor


----------



## BucksDad (27 Jan 2022)

Thanks Tiddles. I guess I will need to start observing all the furniture I can and maybe put a paper tape measure in my pocket


----------



## Jacob (27 Jan 2022)

BucksDad said:


> In Collins Complete Woodworkers manual, it has a lot of nice diagrams for how different pieces of furniture should be constructed, joints etc. and also a quick run down of the dimensions of furniture based on the human body etc.
> 
> What it doesn't have anywhere I can find, is a go-to table of what the thicknesses of furniture components should be - e.g. thickness of drawer sides, cabinet sides, cabinet top, shelves etc.
> 
> ...


Best place to look is at other furniture. Take a tape and a vernier caliper everywhere you go. It's amazing how often one's guesses are wide of the mark. 
Start with whatever is in front of you, or underneath you if you are sitting down!


----------



## BucksDad (27 Jan 2022)

Jacob said:


> Best place to look is at other furniture. Take a tape and a vernier caliper everywhere you go. It's amazing how often one's guesses are wide of the mark.
> Start with whatever is in front of you, or underneath you if you are sitting down!



Does it work when I'm currently sat in a room with everything from IKEA?


----------



## Jacob (27 Jan 2022)

BucksDad said:


> Does it work when I'm currently sat in a room with everything from IKEA?


Yes definitely. It's all grist to the mill!


----------



## Fitzroy (27 Jan 2022)

I always forget a tape measure but the finger and photo has been used many times. 

This was the coffee table that the wife liked in JL.


----------



## Austin Branson (27 Jan 2022)

I generally make cabinet sides in solid wood - frame and panel. The frames are about 20mm. Traditional drawer fronts are also 20mm, sides maybe 10mm and backs the same or thinner (6 to 8mm). 
Does that help?
Best wishes 
Austin


----------

